# Most interactive fish



## Nyri (Sep 23, 2014)

What fish have you found to be the most interactive with you as an owner?


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

My blue rams, especially the female one. From the moment I got them they were super friendly and always looking for attention. If I put my hands in the tank they would rush over and sometimes even nip at my fingers. I have them separated at the moment as the male got ready to breed when the female wasn't and beat her up pretty bad. She still rushes out whenever she sees me while he is still friendly but less interested on his own.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Goldfish for sure.


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

Hmm, for me it's a coin flip between goldfish and oscars (mostly because they're bigger) with mbuna and betta in a tie for next place. I enjoy keeping fish with attitude.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I'd say my blue rams and my sparkling gouramis.


----------



## Nyri (Sep 23, 2014)

My new blue rams are pretty interactive too, although they weren't as much until they realized I was where the food came from. Now they're just guarding their eggs, but that is fun to watch. 

I've looked at Oscars a bit since a lot of people love them, but there's no way I'll have enough room for them any time soon.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

my goldfish.


----------



## NarlyBettas (Dec 18, 2014)

My favorite fish is probably Oscars. I plan to someday own one. I also have had good experience with Blood Parrot Cichlids. I have two (they're actually my father's). They are shy at first, but if you take time with them they will become very lively and funny. For me it took a couple weeks before they were to the point of hand feeding and swimming around my hand with confidence. Mine show off at the front of the tank waiting for treats whenever I walk into the room, which is pretty cute. 

Both Oscars and BPs will need pretty large tanks (55-90+ gallons) but if you can afford it, definitely worth it in my opinion.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

This guy...my Synspilum. Always watches me from across the room, big begger,tries to bite me through the glass when I (or anyone) puts their face up to the glass, will chase you back and forth along the tank.



And, of course my Oscar. He's like a big puppy dog. He's always aquascaping his tank, pulling his plastic plants apart, moving the sand around. I even put a plastic ball in there for him to play with because he was biting at his heater. So now he bites at the ball instead.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Definitely goldfish by far!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Oscars! Love them but I no longer have tanks big enough. :-(


----------



## Cotton19 (Nov 26, 2013)

my 4 year old paradise fish, Terry. will swim across the tank if I even glance in his direction, and has done so since day 1. he also jumps a good six inches out of the water on command, if I ask before feeding. my red telescope goldfish Bill, who claimed me in a store when I went to buy a betta, is a close second


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't really find my goldfish to be particularly 'interactive'. While they come over when they see me, this seems to be more to just beg for food than any real curiosity or interest in my presence. 

Some of my killifish in the past have been very interactive fish. They would come out when I was around and follow me around showing definite interest in what was going on in the world outside their tank.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

The reason I say goldfish is because there are so many things I am able to DO with them other than just sit and watch. They'll happily eat off my hand, jump out of the water for food, swim through obstacle courses, and they always come over to see me if I'm near the tank or I put my hand in the water. :-D


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Of the fish I own, pencilfish and bettas. Of the fish I've seen at the stores, oscars or other cichlids.


----------



## swampdiamonds (Jan 10, 2015)

My goldfish are super interactive with each other and their environment, and are generally very active and ornery. It's fun to experiment with feeding them things like orange slices, and they're quite sociable. I don't know if I'd call them interactive with me, but they're half wild.


----------

